# War of the Burning Sky: "Appendix N" (spoilers...)



## Azeari (Aug 3, 2012)

As I've been adapting the WotBS adventure path to my own campaign, I've been struck by some of the literary and historical parallels. I thought I would share this list, with the hope that others would respond in kind with their own sources of inspiration in conveying this epic saga:

The idea of the astral plane on fire is thrilling. It brings to mind the fears of those involved with the Manhattan Project that a nuclear fission reaction perhaps had the potential to ignite the Earth's atmosphere. The Torch of the Burning Sky is essentially a "broken arrow": although not a weapon, it is an artefact powerful enough to decide the outcome of the war, and it has gone missing - presumably in enemy hands.

The Aquiline Heart is analogous to the Fountain of Youth, or the Holy Grail. The Knights of the Aquiline Cross are either the Knights of the Round Table or the Knights Templar, depending on whether you want them to be unambiguously Lawful Good, or perhaps a once righteous order who has become corrupt and decadent.

The systematic arrest and incarceration of "disloyal" spellcasters has clear parallels with the Spanish Inquisition. If I might be permitted to succumb to Godwin's Law, I think there are also elements in common with Hitler and the Nazis. This is a sensitive topic that not everyone will deem suitable for a roleplaying game, but I think it is worth some thought. The local village cleric or hedge wizard is suddenly at risk of betrayal by their friends and neighbours. The Scourge Prison beneath the Koren Obelisk bears some resemblance to Auschwitz. It is very dark territory, but playing up these aspects of the conflict does raise the stakes for the players.

Our story opens with a classic MacGuffin from an old spy movie: the adamantium case filled with secret plans (I use orichalcum instead in my game, because my players are much higher level). To continue the WW2 analogy, the Shahalesti Elves are a bit like the Soviets in this scenario (with Lord Shaaladel as Stalin): nominally allies, but definitely with their own agenda.

In the Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar, the players have the chance to learn that Lord Shaaladel is not a very nice guy. The evidence of his war crimes, both here and in Ycengled, are big hints that he cannot be trusted - especially not with the Torch of the Burning Sky. Drakus Coaltongue may have been a tyrant and a warmonger, but he was a benevolent dictator in comparison to Leska and Shaaladel!

Innenotdar is also the first time that the Trillith play a major role in the story, with one (Indomitability) who is capable of redemtion and another (Deception) with the potential to become a recurring villain. There are a lot of directions that you could go with these supernatural creatures: the Grigori of the Book of Enoch would work well in this context. If you are using the 4th edition cosmology, then you could use the war between the Shadowfell and the Feywild, with the Trillith as incorporeal fey who were seduced by the Raven Queen and corrupted by shadow.

I think this is a story that really resonates. Ryan Nock &co. have done an excellent job of putting it together. I have ideas for some of the other chapters as well, that I'll post when I have time.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm glad you're enjoying it. I can't claim to have put any particularly amazing depth of design into the setting -- certainly not compared to George R. R. Martin or J.R.R. Tolkien. (I clearly need more names that start with R.) But I'd be lying if I didn't say that I intentionally drew on World War II for inspiration. My older brother was playing Axis & Allies constantly as I was growing up, and so when it came time to write an epic campaign focused on a war, I had to go with the best.

On its face, World War II was one of the few 'good vs. evil' wars of recent history. The actions of the Nazis were so abhorrent that we don't have many apologists trying to explain the context for why they did what they did. But as you dig down, you find a lot of shady crap the 'good guys' did, and you can even find clues as to why the Germans did what they did. Nothing justifies, but at least it helps you understand how things led to such atrocities.

Adventures 7 and 8 provide elements of the personal histories of Leska and Shaaladel. My biggest regret of the campaign was that I wasn't involved with adventure 11, and so couldn't work in a bit more explanation for why Pilus does what he does. 

Also, I hope that inquisitors in bear skull masks is at least close to being as iconic as Nazis in their snazzy uniforms.


----------

